# Big Brother is PANTS!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Then this is the thread to Say so!​
Just need to add that the opinions expressed on *this thread* are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
​
  ​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Judging by the load that went in I might blooming join you   

She says...................


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Didn't see any of it, but haven't watched it for the last few years because it just became sensationalist and truly cr*p.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

its utter rubbish. i'll join you


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

It's not just the people in there i cant stand Davina she is sooooooooooo in love with herself she drives me nuts. I would rather watch paint dry


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've never watched it & the bits I've caught by accident are truly cringeworthily embarrasing! It's like 24 hour Jeremy Kyle (puke)


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

As you might have guessed from that I'm not a fan


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

well i watched them going in last night only cause i had the channel on tv and was chatting to mate on comp...mmm what can i say its crap so boring,i have occasionaly tuned into it in the day to get blinking birds cheeping and airplane noises!!!!!derrrr whats the point of doing it live if all the good stuff is took out...nope i dont watch it unless im soooooo bored lol


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOOh - a few 'I don't like it and only watched it because.....................'      . I had an ex like that - peeping over the top of his paper.

Oi Dizzi - think you should re-name this thread 'closet BBer's'    (I'm running away now)!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emmalottie said:


> Oi Dizzi - think you should re-name this thread 'closet BBer's'   (I'm running away now)!!!


*
Run Lady* 



LizzyM said:


> ​


*Can soon be changed to . . . .*



LizzyM said:


> ​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woo Hoo - I'm not the only one who HATEs BB. I haven't seen any of the things about who's in the house as I don't want to get caught up in it but if its as bad as the past few years it will be full of really awful people who just want to become celebrities instead of having to work for a living. 

Sorry - I'll put the soap box away again now


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I watched the contestants go in while I was in England (out of curiosity) and I am glad there are other people here who feel the same.  I don't know if this has been mentioned on any other threads (I am still catching up after hols and have only started reading the forums) but what really turned me off is when they set a task which meant that to avoid being up for a public vote, a 19 year old girl had to put up with being mauled by a 40+ creep and it was obvious that she wasn't comfortable with it.  That is the second I turned it off - that was unacceptable.

Sue


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I hate it!!!

Full of lazy people who don't want to work. And, they're not even interesting!!

Get a life!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> I watched the contestants go in while I was in England (out of curiosity) and I am glad there are other people here who feel the same. I don't know if this has been mentioned on any other threads (I am still catching up after hols and have only started reading the forums) but what really turned me off is when they set a task which meant that to avoid being up for a public vote, a 19 year old girl had to put up with being mauled by a 40+ creep and it was obvious that she wasn't comfortable with it. That is the second I turned it off - that was unacceptable.
> 
> Sue


Omg - that's terrible. when was that? i def didn't see that - and i think i might have complained! (and i never complain about stuff on the telly - it's normally pointless...)


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I watched it for the first time last night....I hold my hands up and admit...I'm normally addicted but totally understand why people think it's so GRIM....(I know it myself, anyway.....) I was disgusted last night, did anyone see it? the fake marriage people were having their stag and hen do's...the lads were having a bit of a laugh and the blind guy put on some knickers that he found.. (over his trousers) it was obviously a bit of fun..the girl who's knickers it was went totally ballistic and then her friend barged in and practically crucified this bloke because he was "disrespectful" she was absolutely FOUL to him...f'ing and blinding.. stupid cow. I actually think I may be cured of my BB addiction girls and may cross over to your camp this year!  
Pobby xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

can't stand it watched 15 mins of BBLB yesterday as wanted to watch what was after and that was far too much for me.  I was addicted to 1st couple but now I can't stand it.


----------



## jonesy (May 22, 2008)

got to say normelly i massive fan, bit scarey really!!!  

but its   this year full of freaks 

loads ov love 

jonesyxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Jonesy hun i totally agree with you its not as good as it has been  
I wonder how Luke is gonna get on without Rebecca  aww bless him......


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to say I was completely cured of my BB addiction after the year with Makosi in it. It shames me that I actually still remember her name. I think I need say no more than that.  

C~x


----------

